# "Real" blackpowder???



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

I just bought a flintlock to start shooting for pa flintlock season but cannot find real blackpowder to prime the pan with. We were hunting Saturday so at lunch time we headed out to some local gun shops to only find BP substitutes. We were told that the government made stricter laws and special insurances must be carried to deal real bp so a lot of people do not sell it any longer. I was wondering if anyone knows of anyone in Northeast ohio or around jamestown pa that would carry blackpowder? Or anybody has some to sell they don't plan on using.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Look at the log cabin in Lodi. http://www.logcabinshop.com/ 

I have an old black power long gun and these guys are very helpful.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

You could always make your own:


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

It's been several years but I got a can from Gander Mountain Twinsburg last time I bought.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Odonnels sport shop in portersville pa sells it


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Alot of gun shops in PA carry ffff, they just keep it behind the counter. There is a gun shop on route 30 by Raccoon creek park which usually has it. Elk County Arms and Ammo in St Mary's PA usually has it as well. If you run into problems finding any let me know. I'm a PA flintlock hunter myself and really enjoy the late season.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

RedJada said:


> Look at the log cabin in Lodi. http://www.logcabinshop.com/
> 
> I have an old black power long gun and these guys are very helpful.


X2


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That was pretty cool BD!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I have to feel that somewhere in your area, or at least within reasonable driving distance, is some place that caters to muzzleloaders, particularly flintlocks. Several here have mentioned PA, which stands to reason since PA still has a flintlock only season. 

BTW, Goex ffffG was my choice for the pan.


----------



## LOTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried Stockers in Champion?


----------

